
Ask HN: Does any transparent note-taking overlay program exist? - lionhearted
I described what I'm looking for here -<p>http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=183<p>--<p>I’ve got a spreadsheet and a web browser open and I’m doing some research. I keep having to click back and forth. It’d be a lot better if I could take notes right on top of the web page, maybe have the spreadsheet transparent on top of the site I’m looking at.<p>1. Does anything like this currently exist?
2. How hard would it be to do technologically?<p>I’d use it. A lot, actually.
======
pasbesoin
If you're on Windows, there are any number of free utilities that control the
transparency of an arbitrary window. And others that can toggle any window to
be "always on top", or not.

I imagine similar are available in other environments.

Particularly if Windows, just be sure to research enough to find a reputable
utility, in each case; the space for such utilities contains some good ones
but also numerous more dubious entries.

------
retroafroman
With Linux, I use a transparent terminal when I am looking at commands on a
webpage and entering them in. Then I can just move the mouse over (but not
click) on the webpage and use the scroll wheel to scroll down, all while
maintaining focus on the terminal. I don't know how technologically possible
that is on other OSes, but perhaps difficult? (Otherwise it would be done
already.)

------
ScottWhigham
I don't think I've seen anything like this but I don't get it - why a
spreadsheet specifically? Generally for note taking I'm more looking at free
text stuff, not cell-based stuff.

For free text, I do that with SnagIt and just use the text writer for notes
then save as PNG.

